# bought a airbrush



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

After having a hard time deciding what airbrush to go with i purchased one. 
I was deciding between the badger 105 patriot the iwata revolution cr and the next step up the iwata eclipse cs. All of these airbrushes are gravity feed dual action. Ive been reading countless reviews and trying to gain alot of knowledge before i made the purchase.

I wasnt just looking for a (fine detail) airbrush, i was looking for a good all around airbrush...
I was ready to pull the trigger on the badger 105, but after reading alot more info on the iwata revolution cr on how many modelers have this airbrush and love it, i was sold and bought this gun.

The rattle cans were just not working good enough for me anymore so I picked up the iwata revolution cr and the airbrush depot model tc20-t compressor and accessory kit that comes w/paint, cleaning pot, etc, to go along with the airbrush.

I know its alittle to late now, but has anyone used any of these airbrushes mentioned? Just curious on what others have to say about my choices.

Im hoping i made the right choice, im pretty sure i did, time will tell once it arrives later this week.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

IM LOOKING @ airbrushes right now so i would love to see if you like yours & if you dont mind how much did you pay for your setup ??


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

* sorry i just looked it up myself * 159 for everything ?? not bad


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been checkin out the Eclipse. I have an El Cheapo now, but the spray pattern is wide or wide. I need control.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have both the badger and the Iwata... The Iwata wins hands down!:thumbsup:
The badger's ok for simple rough detail work but the Iwata does much finer work!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

NIMT said:


> I have both the badger and the Iwata... The Iwata wins hands down!:thumbsup:
> The badger's ok for simple rough detail work but the Iwata does much finer work!


 good so it looks like im gonna ask sor the iwata for my bday


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

It was 159 for cheaper air compressor. I opted for a better compressor, (not the best) but it comes with a tank so you dont get any pulsation..
The total came to about 250 after i purchased a few odds and ends


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nimit- u have the 105 and the cr??


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Little older version of the Badger I think 95.
Both Iwata revolution cr and the Iwata eclipse cs, I like the eclipse a little better.
I use a huge air compressor with a mini regulator and water trap and filter.
The bonus to that is I can air brush all day and the compressor never kicks on.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. I almost went with the eclipse cs but opted for the cr instead. If i had both iwata id probably like the eclipse better then the revolution too, the eclipse is a step up from the revolution.

I think for what i will use the brush for the cr is a good choice.

Regardless i still think for the money the revolution series is far better then some of the other brushes on the market from what i hear...


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

So I've been looking at Air Compressors. What's a reasonably priced one that will produce good results on some of the airbrushes mentioned above?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> I use a huge air compressor with a mini regulator and water trap and filter.
> The bonus to that is I can air brush all day and the compressor never kicks on.


Did you use that to paint your interior walls too? 
"I can paint all day"


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I will eventually buy one.
Hennings recommends this one..... I don't know much about them though!


http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/henningstrains/the-352/Collector-Color,-Paasche-62/Detail


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I do not think you can really go any cheaper then 65-70 bucks for a air compressor, and this is very cheap, ive seen harbor freight air compressors this cheap, but they do not have a tank with the compressor. Their is a wide range of air compressor applications available. It really comes down to what you want to be able to do and how much you are willing to spend. 

Lots of people buy a reallly cheap air brush, some settle for a single action, but eventually you are always going to step up a notch and buy another for many reasons. 

In my opinion i wanted a fairly good airbrush thats well known, and can get the job done in different ways rather then settling for a chino knockoff brush...

I have a portable air compressor in my garage that i probably could have just used with my air brush but where i live, its cold out alot, and i wanted to be able to spray in my basement, in the middle of night if i had to, i wanted something quiet that will not wake up my kids and wife.

Remember whats good for me may not be good for you, vice versa, to each his own


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

big ed said:


> Did you use that to paint your interior walls too?
> "I can paint all day"


Truck and furniture too!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I am using my shop compressor with an airbrush as well. With an 80 gal tank, I could probably paint the whole house, but those 1 ounces bottles would take a lot of refills.:laugh: The regulator will go down to less than 5psi if needed. I generally use 15-20 with the airbrush.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

this may be good for you. its "paasche"

http://www.micromark.com/paasche-dc600r-air-compressor,10727.html


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Harbor Freight does sell cheap compressor with a air tank.
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-gall...um=email&utm_campaign=1013pls&utm_source=1003

A oilless compressor is noisy.

My pancake compressor fell off the roof. Seems it was easier to carry it up a ladder then go out to the truck for another section of air hose, go figure. Bought one like this. It keeps up with 2 nail guns. Played with a cheapy airbrush for over an hour and it cycled once.
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...on-125-psi-portable-air-compressor-67501.html
No compressor is truly quiet.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

lol Jack, is the compressor that fell off the roof, is that in the scrap yard now, or does it still work? i bet your not carrying the portable compressor up a ladder, they are a tad heavier then a pancake style compressor.

Yea that is a cheap air compressor from harbor freight, if it works it works thats all that matters.

Portable air compressors are noisy, not so much for outside/garage use, but in the house they are loud.
The portable compressor you suggested is kinda loud at 88db.. The air brush compressor i purchased is only 59db loud about as loud as a sewing machine...

I originally was going to just fill up a portable air tank with the compressor in my garage, and just use this to airbrush, i know of people doing this and it works, its super quite, But i figured what the heck, lets try a smaller air brush compressor and see what it can do...
I would recommend this to anyone that has a decent size portable air tank that they can fill up to use for airbrushing, depending on how much airbrushing they intend to do. I would not go this route unless you have a air compressor in the garage, you wouldnt want to run to the gas station to fill a air tank in the middle of painting...


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

joed2323,

Thanks for your insights.

So right now I'm looking at the cheapy Hazard Fraught pancake air compressor for $40 plus the $12.99 kit with a leaky hose and nozzles. It doesn't seem to have a regulator or shutoff valve or any of the other stuff called for in the compressor manual.

Then $109 for the Iwata Revolution CR.

I have a 4 x 9 layout and already have a nice compressor in storage 5 states away so don't see a need to drop cash on a nice compressor. Also, as for the noise, with the 50 foot hose, I can put the compressor outside.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Joed,
My son was asked to help put a new roof on one of his friends Grandma's house. I offered my roofing nail gun and compressor, friend bought the nails. I sat in my truck, supervised, drank beer, and made a few trips behind the garage...
I warned them the compressor was going to fall but ya can't teach youngin's nuttin' today.
So it cost me a hundred bucks to put Grandma's roof on.

Welded on a handle and installed a few fittings and made myself a portable air tank. Good for tires, kids toys, etc. Now I have to figure out who borrowed it.

4 guys in their 20's stripped, re-"tar papered" and reshingled a Cape Cod style house with 2 window dormers in less than a weekend.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Jack- lmao, that's just too funny...


----------

